# KA24E Oil Thrower



## Gr33nl1t3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Doing the timing chain on my 1990 Nissan D21 four-wheel drive find myself installing everything right now. I'm stopped by the oil thrower which is hanging loose I triple checked it what's the book + online and can't seem to find anything saying that the oil thrower secured secured on the Kia on the camshaft or not it's in the space between the first and second keys just in front of the oil pump drive gear and can spin freely on the camshaft. Please if anyone could me out like to get it done. Thanks in advance


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gr33nl1t3 said:


> Doing the timing chain on my 1990 Nissan D21 four-wheel drive find myself installing everything right now. I'm stopped by the oil thrower which is hanging loose I triple checked it what's the book + online and can't seem to find anything saying that the oil thrower secured secured on the Kia on the camshaft or not it's in the space between the first and second keys just in front of the oil pump drive gear and can spin freely on the camshaft. Please if anyone could me out like to get it done. Thanks in advance


Here's a picture of where the oil thrower belongs on the crankshaft:


----------

